# Prime has Line Rider 2: Unbound and wont dump it



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

Got it from Asda after college just finished taking a dump on it dumping it


----------



## ackers (Sep 16, 2008)

that's great.


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

So is the game


----------



## ackers (Sep 16, 2008)

Really? I bought it as well but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

You really should, it is great.

EDIT: The title isn't really correct, I just finished dumping it but still yet to put it on the internets.


Making a NFO right now


----------



## ackers (Sep 16, 2008)

I will dump it before you!!!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 16, 2008)

Just hurry you guys, I'm gonna No-Life For life!


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

Ackers GTFO.


----------



## undercarris (Sep 16, 2008)

you guys rock xD!


----------



## ackers (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you still dumping it Prime?


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

I also have it, preordering has it's benefits


----------



## Crazy-S (Sep 16, 2008)

are you still dumping????
this game looks nice but is it worth to buy???


----------



## WildWon (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought JPH had the dump, but no NFO to go with it. And he's unable to zip it properly. And he likes Wang. Lo Wang, from Shadow Warrior.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

lets all force prime to take a dump


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 16, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Got it from Asda after college *just finished *taking a dump on it *dumping it*


I assume he's finished


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> are you still dumping????
> this game looks nice but is it worth to buy???


I've dumped it ages ago and spreaded it on a small, less known bit torrent site. It won't spread very far and most likely will only be on that bit torrent site amoung a few people (which is nice imo) untill a group dumps it/steals it.

No it isn't worth buying but considering i used money i got from college i don't mind.

A group will most likely dump it soon or maybe they will make you all wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might go a head and trade it in at GAME considering i have the rom there is no need for the cart

EDIT: lol 2,560th posts

EDIT #2: I know you all think I'm making this up, I'm not. I posted it in the testing area 'coz it will most likely end up there when a staff member views it so might as well save them 2 minutes eh?


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 16, 2008)

w00t!!
*Searches right now*


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck, the site is hardly well known like I've said and you need a invite to join


----------



## DBlaze (Sep 16, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Good luck, the site is hardly well known like I've said and you need a invite to join


You sir, are a worse tease than a 19 year old girl.

Where's the nfo and release thingy anyway XD


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 16, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Good luck, the site is hardly well known like I've said and you need a invite to join


Ahh... You bastard!
Somehow I knew it must be a torrent site where you need to join to download!


----------



## Crazy-S (Sep 16, 2008)

why don`t you spread it???
you can do this anonym and everybody is happy!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 16, 2008)

This thread is golden. Thanks Prime!


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2008)

I've already dumped mine, maybe I should upload anonymously to a random torrent site.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 16, 2008)

I tihnk I'll be spending the whole night searching xD


----------



## Man18 (Sep 16, 2008)

mother fucker did it again.


----------



## Crazy-S (Sep 16, 2008)

man thats sh*t i wanna have this game TODAY and not TOMORROW!!!
i can`t find it


----------



## superkris (Sep 16, 2008)

It's so easy to say: I have X game and I uploaded it to an unknown site so I'm just here to tease you about it...so 14 years old

Yeah right...No pics = never happened

BTW, I have Final Fantasy V and VI for the DS and also a remake of FFVII for the DS and don't ask for it because I only uploaded them to a website no one knows or can acccess in any possible way...

LIES, it's always secrets and lies....


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 16, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> _Angst angst angst_
> QUOTE(Everyone Else @ Sep 16 2008, Later)_omgwtfbbq_


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 16, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> Yeah right...No pics = never happened




AGREED too  PROVE IT or IT NEVER HAPPENED!!!

you know the rules


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 16, 2008)

Nvm


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> why don`t you spread it???



Because he hasn't access to any scene sites.  A proper dump will be along soon, don't worry.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 16, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

BlueStar i do have access to a few scene sites. 

Don't worry everyone I'm sure a group will most likely dump it soon for you all.



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> This thread is golden. Thanks Prime!



Thanks for what Wild? *winks*


EDIT: i lol'd arctic.


----------



## Dominator (Sep 16, 2008)

so can i fount it ?


----------



## Neko (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Prime!
You should get a better connection though, downloading it from you takes ages.


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks Prime!
> You should get a better connection though, downloading it from you takes ages.




Well you did get it in the end so no complaining!


----------



## Neko (Sep 16, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, thanks again!
Now I just need to find my damn SCSD+DS. :\


----------



## Musturd (Sep 16, 2008)

invite to private tracker pl0x  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
I'm trying...


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 16, 2008)

just want to know if anybody found the dump?


----------



## cturtle (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay people smarten up. This asshole did NOT upload Line Rider ANYWHERE!!!

He's obviously just screwing around with everyone for fun. It makes no sense that he would upload it somewhere else and not make it available to everyone here. And in his opinion this is a good idea???

Listen Prime, I don't give a shit if you have 8 billion posts, or you're some sort of super admin. To me you're just a little BITCH!

Be patient everyone, this rom will be all over the internet within a couple of days. Don't fall for these little shits who enjoy being douche bags.

Go fuck yourself Prime!!!


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 16, 2008)

cturtle said:
			
		

> Okay people smarten up. This asshole did NOT upload Line Rider ANYWHERE!!!
> 
> He's obviously just screwing around with everyone for fun. It makes no sense that he would upload it somewhere else and not make it available to everyone here. And in his opinion this is a good idea???
> 
> ...


did you join today just to say all of that?


----------



## callmebob (Sep 17, 2008)

cturtle said:
			
		

> Okay people smarten up. This asshole did NOT upload Line Rider ANYWHERE!!!
> 
> He's obviously just screwing around with everyone for fun. It makes no sense that he would upload it somewhere else and not make it available to everyone here. And in his opinion this is a good idea???
> 
> ...



*tries for the fastest ban ever*


----------



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

Gee, cturtle, think you could have been a little bit nicer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yeah, I will say though, Prime does like some attention doesn't he?


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 17, 2008)

LIES!!


----------



## cturtle (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you kidding me??? This immature bastard wastes everyone's time and MY post gets deleted because of a few naughty words? Fuck your censorship, this jerk deserves to get flamed. He should be banned for pulling shit like this. You know who else liked to censor what people could and couldn't say? The Nazis!!! The only reason I joined this forum was to tell that asshole off, and frankly I can't figure out why the rest of you aren't doing the same.

Curse words don't hurt people, lies do.

Go fuck yourself Prime, and fuck censorship. I'm out...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 17, 2008)

cturtle said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me??? This immature bastard wastes everyone's time and MY post gets deleted because of a few naughty words? Fuck your censorship, this jerk deserves to get flamed. He should be banned for pulling shit like this. You know who else liked to censor what people could and couldn't say? The Nazis!!! The only reason I joined this forum was to tell that asshole off, and frankly I can't figure out why the rest of you aren't doing the same.
> 
> Curse words don't hurt people, lies do.
> 
> Go fuck yourself Prime, and fuck censorship. I'm out...



why you ask because this is the* testing area.*


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 17, 2008)

cturtle said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me??? This immature bastard wastes everyone's time and MY post gets deleted because of a few naughty words? Fuck your censorship, this jerk deserves to get flamed. He should be banned for pulling shit like this. You know who else liked to censor what people could and couldn't say? The Nazis!!! The only reason I joined this forum was to tell that asshole off, and frankly I can't figure out why the rest of you aren't doing the same.
> 
> Curse words don't hurt people, lies do.
> 
> Go fuck yourself Prime, and fuck censorship. I'm out...



Why is it that WHENEVER censorship comes into conversation someone always has to bring up the Nazi's? 
Seriously?!


----------



## Musturd (Sep 17, 2008)

looks like the mods love this topic...


----------



## Rio910 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would appreciate it if this question could be answered.  Has anyone actually found a real dump/torrent?


----------



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

Rio910 said:
			
		

> I would appreciate it if this question could be answered.  Has anyone actually found a real dump/torrent?


It is not released officially, yet, no.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 17, 2008)

I have it too. It's so much fun playing it.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 17, 2008)

In the words of my 1st Grader sister: YOU'RE MEAN!!


Dump to KNOWN sites, plz? Not asking or the ROM here, Mr. Mods. I'm clean.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> BlueStar i do have access to a few scene sites.



Please don't tell me you think bittorrent sites count as scene sites.


----------



## Prime (Sep 17, 2008)

lol enough pm's asking for a invite or the rom everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ain't going to give you a link because i would get warned or banned. Shame on you for asking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are lucky that you cant report pm's like you can with posts.

Yes I'm talking to *YOU*



			
				BlueStar said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope i don't think so.

Btw who are you? you come in my topic acting like a smart arse. Who do you think you are?


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> lol enough pm's asking for a invite or the rom everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lmao PWNED


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> lol enough pm's asking for a invite or the rom everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want people to believe that you've dumped the game instead of just looking like an attention whore you could easily prove it without spreading the file or linking to ROMs. You could post the icon, let us know what the CRC of the file is, what the internal name in the header is or how many bytes it is after trimming.  Then when it's released on real sites you can say "I told you so".


----------



## PyroJames (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, some of you guys need to relax.  If Prime doesn't want to release it, don't worry.  I'm sure somebody else will release it soon.  You've guys waited a while for this game, it won't hurt to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Prime (Sep 17, 2008)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> lol, some of you guys need to relax.  If Prime doesn't want to release it, don't worry.  I'm sure somebody else will release it soon.  You've guys waited a while for this game, it won't hurt to wait a little bit longer.
> 
> At last!
> 
> ...



If you mean it hasn't been dumped by a group then you are correct but it has been released in stores.


----------



## torment2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well just sucks because I dun wanna wait anymore.Well grats to being the only known one with teh dump online. D:

Is it good enough to buy or should I wait? o.o


----------



## superkris (Sep 17, 2008)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> lol, some of you guys need to relax.  If Prime doesn't want to release it, don't worry.  I'm sure somebody else will release it soon.  You've guys waited a while for this game, it won't hurt to wait a little bit longer.



I don't think the problem comes from him not wanting to dump the game...

I think people are mad about the bragging. 
A lot of people have, at some point,  games that are not dumped yet but they don't go on specialized forum  to say "gna gna gna gna gna, I have it and you don't...

I think he just like the attention and wanted to start a flame war, happens with every big title that is not dumped minutes after the release.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 17, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> PyroJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, welcome to the testing area.


----------



## Rehehelly (Sep 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a guy who's been here longer than you. 

Stop your bragging.


----------



## Prime (Sep 17, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> PyroJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO don't buy it, not worth it.


----------



## PyroJames (Sep 17, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> I think people are mad about the bragging... happens with every big title that is not dumped minutes after the release.



I agree, I've seen people storm a forum literally minutes after midnight on the day a game is supposed to be released and complain that they can't find the ROM yet.  "OMG Dude, it's 12:01am on the east coast and I can't find this game online yet.  I know it's out because my buddy's cousin's best friend's neighbour's nephew twice-removed already bought the game and is playing it right now.  I know today is the release date and not the shipping date.  This sucks that I can't find the game online!"

We all have to remember the old saying "beggars can't be choosers".  Yes, I'm interested in playing this game like most people but I'm not going to lose sleep over not playing it yet because:

1. The game will definitely be dumped and all we need is a bit of patience.
and
2. We'll be able to get the game for free so we shouldn't complain or whine.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 17, 2008)

Prime: one question.

Gimmie.


----------



## ackers (Sep 17, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Prime: one question.
> 
> Gimmie.


That isn't a question lol


----------



## Prime (Sep 17, 2008)

If a Staff member is reading this may you close this topic?


----------



## torment2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> superkris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okiee I won't *waits patiently * Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Was about to buy eet.


----------

